# Externes Plugin-Verzeichnis Eclipse



## padde479 (5. Jul 2007)

Hi @all!

Eclipse zu installieren ist ja recht einfach; zusätzliche Plugins auch. Gibt es aber auch eine Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Plugins in einem externen Verzeichnis außerhalb des _eclipse_-Ordners zu speichern und eclipse beim Starten sagen, wo dieses Verzeichnis liegt, damit die darin enthaltenen Plugins mit geladen werden?

Das hätte doch den Vorteil, dass man verschiedene Eclipse-Versionen (bsp. 3.2 und 3.3) installieren kann und bei beiden die gleichen Plugins zur Verfügung hat.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## reibi (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo Padde,

sowas würde mich auch interessieren. Also das mit dem externen Verzeichnis. Dann könnte ich nämlich auch einfacher irgendwelche PlugIns wieder deinstallieren. 

Das Du dann von 2 EclipseVersionen drauf zugriff hast ist sicher nicht möglich... weil die meisten Plugins die ich jetzt auf 3.3. umstellen wollte nämlich nur mit 3.2 laufen.

Grüssli ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jul 2007)

Linux benutzen und einen Symlink setzen.


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2007)

Siehe: http://eclipsezone.com/eclipse/forums/t84616.html


----------

